# Romania railways



## Hurricane.189 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm a railway fan from Romania, and i present you some photos from here

Valea Jiulu(Jiu Valley),Romania.

_DSC5811 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5800 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5770 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5677 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5662 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5636 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5624 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5456 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5406 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5366 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5354 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5258 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC5247 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

Enjoy


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You sure have some beautiful scenery to model. :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## Hurricane.189 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,

New photos


IR 1645 Tirgu Mures-Bucuresti + IR 1870 Tirgu Mures-Galati by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

A international train from Hungary to Romania with a special occasion.

Csiksomlyo Express by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


Szekely Gyors Express by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

This is a private locomotive (DB= Deutsche Bahn, german railway) build in Romania.

DSC_8509 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


DSC_8482 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


DSC_8483 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


DSC_8487 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

My train from the sea to home

IR 1861 Mangalia-Iasi/Suceava by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

In my city, a few trains

Train No. 62114 from Pascani to Cristesti Jijia by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC6727 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC6718 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC6655 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC6641 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC6376 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC6112 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC6109 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

With a big transformator

_DSC6087 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


----------



## Hurricane.189 (Oct 17, 2014)

still come with pictures


_DSC5145 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC3987 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC3626 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC3440 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC3265 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC3228 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC3224 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC3212 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC3208 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

with a special DMU for Moldova Rep.

_DSC2832 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

international train Bucuresti-Budapesta with a Hungarian locomotiv

MAV 480 003 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


189 701-6 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


60-1690-1 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


DSC_6647 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


71742-1 Port Constanta - Triaj Socola Iasi by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC0215 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC0206 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


_DSC0170 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


R 5636 Dornesti-Suceava by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Oct 18, 2014)

The trains are really nice but the countryside in those first few shots are magnificent.
Thank you for taking the time and effort to post.


----------



## Hurricane.189 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi

I do not know if you noticed, but this locomotiv is sister 

_DSC6376 by Hurricane.189, on Flickr


R758 Suceava-Bucuresti N  by Hurricane.189, on Flickr

with Amtrak X995









source: http://history.amtrak.com/archives/amtrak-x995-test-locomotive-late-1970s


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful trains and scenery!! Thank you for visiting us. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Lovely photos & great scenery & trains 

Thank you for sharing,

Regards from Slovenia,
Rok


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Great train pictures. Beautiful country and culture. I also like Etno music like Radu Ille


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

*Very interesting !*

*Very interesting* to see trains and scenery from your part of the world. Thanks for posting!

I noticed that Romania railways have a significant percentage of electrified mileage using the modern European standard of 25kV AC 50 Hz.

Some quick info from Wikipedia:
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Căile_Ferate_Române
As of 2014, the railway network of Romania consists of 10,777 km (6,697 mi), of which 4,029 km (2,504 mi) (37.4%) are electrified. The total track length is 22,247 km (13,824 mi), of which 8,585 km (5,334 mi) (38.5%) are electrified. The CIA World Factbook lists Romania with the 23rd largest railway network in the world. The network is significantly interconnected with other European railway networks, providing pan-European passenger and freight services._

The track mileage density relative to land area and population is quite high. I found this data interesting:

_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_rail_transport_network_size_


----------

